# Newbie Question. What kind of fish is this?



## Twidget (Jul 28, 2010)

I have recently discovered the joys of saltwater fishing. I have had a lot of luck surf fishing. Tonight I caught this fish and I have no idea what it is. Anyone know? Thanks:notworthy:


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Lizzard Fish


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Damn thats a freaky fish!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Yep, it's a lizardfish. I've caught a few and thrown them back. Nice set of little teeth.


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

Ive caught a bunch of those in my past... and never knew what those ugly things where called....


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang,

That thing is enough to make me give up skinny dippin'! Way to join the forum with a post and Pic! Welcome!


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Pic on your 1st post and posted in the right section...... you may just be nominated for newbie of the year!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twidget (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply and the welcome. I was baffled last night when I caught this little guy. I ran across this forum a few days ago and have learnt a lot of great tips for fishing here in Pensacola. I am from Virginia Beach VA and fishing here is a whole new beast. I love fishing down here. Now if I would have only bought my Kayak with me. I have been fishing on the NAS. I hope to make it to a few piers or bridges in the next few weeks.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

lizard fish, how long was that? i get lots of 4 to 8 inch ones in my cast net here and there and have gotten a few fat foot long ones but a few friends of mine said theyve gotten the odd ones here and there at pickens theyll hook onto that will be pretty big and freaky looking things


----------



## Twidget (Jul 28, 2010)

captainblack said:


> lizard fish, how long was that? i get lots of 4 to 8 inch ones in my cast net here and there and have gotten a few fat foot long ones but a few friends of mine said theyve gotten the odd ones here and there at pickens theyll hook onto that will be pretty big and freaky looking things


I'd say it was right around a foot long. Really didn't put up much of a fight in the water but it wasn't very nice out of the water.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Some of those guys can mess up a finger. Its the healing part of when they stick you that gets sore! I don't think they out rank the FireWorm though. Seen a few people mess with those too out at Pickens Pier at night. Not a good outcome!

Tight Lines!


----------



## mydj_jeff (Jan 31, 2010)

They make excellent cut bait. I fished NAS back when my father was working there and our bait of choice for flounder was a pink and white stingray grub with a small piece of lizard fish. They have a really white meat....not bloody at all...and you get two nice pieces down each side. Might want to call them "mother-in-law fish"! They are ugly!
"


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

mydj_jeff said:


> They make excellent cut bait.


Never thought of trying that, but I will. Little Lagoon is loaded with them on the north side in shallow water. They will jump all over a small Gulp.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I think TCAT said "what the heck" one day at the Nipple and dropped a bait (2000' ?) in the middle of nowhere. 45 minutes later he reeled up a "lizard fish"...

I know I was "stalled" in the middle of NOWHERE once just a few miles outside the pass waiting for help (TowBoat US) and MADMAX dropped a line and caught one.

Jim


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

llllliiiiizzzzzaaaarrrrrdddd fiiiissssshhhhh hahaha them things are crazy


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

Are these in the Sound as well? I'm new to saltwater fishing and I was fishing near Navarre Bridge and got something similiar to this, just much smaller.
He had quite a bit of teeth as well.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

timc said:


> Are these in the Sound as well? I'm new to saltwater fishing and I was fishing near Navarre Bridge and got something similiar to this, just much smaller.
> He had quite a bit of teeth as well.


yes, the bays and bayous have plenty of the smaller ones around, i get those and needlefish in my cast net pretty often lately, both irritate the hell out of me, they dont want to come out of the net without tearing part of it up a little and they really like to try to use them teeth when you go to put them back in the water if you dont want them for bait


----------

